# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یک متجردافسرده افسون زده انسان نما، کمک لازم99

## wonshower

سلام دوستان من هرموقع عالی میخونم یهو يه بلایی آزطرف اطرافیانم میادسرم
امسال ازدواج بردارم. بودک مهرعقدکردند يه هفته ام پرید، آذرماه هم شیرینی خورانی اونجام به زوررسوندم سه ماه هم نابودشد حالا خانواده محترم میخان واسه پسرشون حنابندان بگیرند تو  تیرماه به نظرتون من. الان چیکارکنم میدونید ازاین زورم میاددداداشم امروزی ک عروسی کردهه29آذر يه شبم خونمون نبوده ه کلا وردله خانمشه حالا اعتراض میکنم ميگن به توربطی ندارهه داداششت سخته شه آخه به این خانواده بی منطق چی بایدگفت هیچ دردی ندارن ک من دارم جون میدم حالا هرکی میادمیگ عروسی آقازاده کی!من روانی میشم ازاین هفته هم  رژه درمانی خونمون شروع شده موندم ایناحالشون نیس کروناعه..دوستانی ک ميگن يه شبه باورکنین نیست من سه روزه چون خونمون رفتامده فقط نه ساعت خوندم


حالا دوستانداینقدرمقدمه چیدم بگم چطورمیتونم مطالعموببرم رو16ساعت؟اصن شدنیه ده؟چیکارکنم کم نیارم؟ بدنم تحلیل نره؟امسال سال چهارممه خداییش دیگ پوکیدم چطورازحاشیه بازه ای رو ک گفتم جبران کنم؟دوروزه درس وحسابی نخوندم..


سوال دومم من واسه مرورحرکت ودینامیک اول نکته وتست میبینم بعدتست يه هفته زمان میبرهه بااون برنامه ای ک ریختم حدودا یه17مردادتموم میکنم بعدم آزمونهایه جامع به نظرتون زیادکندم؟چیکارکنم خیلی داغون شدم، کلا برنامه هام ریخته.. بین برنامه ای ک ریختم بااین رویدادمزخرف وقفه افتاد؟


بعدش کسایی ک مثلثات آقای حیدری میبینن به نظرتون فرمول مازاد ازگفتهذایشون هم حفظ کنم؟

دوستان واسه مرورتستایه ده سال قلم چی کفایت میکنه یابیشترواینک آزمونهایه جامع کنکورازچه سالی شروع کنم"؟

ودذآخرهمایشی یانکته تستی سراغ دارین اززیست،عربی،ادبیات،زبان

ودرآخرازهمتون ممنونم.خیلی کمک کردین..

----------


## Mysterious

*نمیتونی بری خونه دوست و اقوام؟
خیلی سخته من پارسال این معضلو داشتم کامل درک میکنم 
بنظرم حتی دو هفته ام طول بکشه همین ۹ ساعتو ادامه بده تا بعد جشن 
فقط سعی کن اعصابتو خورد نکنی بالاخره میگذره*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان من هرموقع عالی میخونم یهو يه بلایی آزطرف اطرافیانم میادسرم
> امسال ازدواج بردارم. بودک مهرعقدکردند يه هفته ام پرید، آذرماه هم شیرینی خورانی اونجام به زوررسوندم سه ماه هم نابودشد حالا خانواده محترم میخان واسه پسرشون حنابندان بگیرند تو  تیرماه به نظرتون من. الان چیکارکنم میدونید ازاین زورم میاددداداشم امروزی ک عروسی کردهه29آذر يه شبم خونمون نبوده ه کلا وردله خانمشه حالا اعتراض میکنم ميگن به توربطی ندارهه داداششت سخته شه آخه به این خانواده بی منطق چی بایدگفت هیچ دردی ندارن ک من دارم جون میدم حالا هرکی میادمیگ عروسی آقازاده کی!من روانی میشم ازاین هفته هم  رژه درمانی خونمون شروع شده موندم ایناحالشون نیس کروناعه..دوستانی ک ميگن يه شبه باورکنین نیست من سه روزه چون خونمون رفتامده فقط نه ساعت خوندم
> 
> 
> حالا دوستانداینقدرمقدمه چیدم بگم چطورمیتونم مطالعموببرم رو16ساعت؟اصن شدنیه ده؟چیکارکنم کم نیارم؟ بدنم تحلیل نره؟امسال سال چهارممه خداییش دیگ پوکیدم چطورازحاشیه بازه ای رو ک گفتم جبران کنم؟دوروزه درس وحسابی نخوندم..
> 
> 
> سوال دومم من واسه مرورحرکت ودینامیک اول نکته وتست میبینم بعدتست يه هفته زمان میبرهه بااون برنامه ای ک ریختم حدودا یه17مردادتموم میکنم بعدم آزمونهایه جامع به نظرتون زیادکندم؟چیکارکنم خیلی داغون شدم، کلا برنامه هام ریخته.. بین برنامه ای ک ریختم بااین رویدادمزخرف وقفه افتاد؟
> 
> ...



اعصاب خودتو داغون نکن چون فقط بدتر میشه
منم هزار بلا سرم اومد سال کنکور
تنها کاری که میتونی بکنی و باید بکنی اینه که تو مواقع شلوغی که نمیشه درس خوند بری و به اونا کمک کنی هم از دست حرفهای بعدشون راحتی و هم اینکه اعصابتم آرومه برای وقتهایی که گیر میاری برای خوندن
متاسفانه راه حل دیگه ای نداره

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*به نشانه اعتراض در عروسی شرکت نکن .*

----------


## mahdi_artur

حالا خانواده محترم میخان واسه پسرشون حنابندان بگیرند 

زندگیه دیگه
یکی خانواده اش 4 ساله پشت کنکور جیک نزدن سر و صدا نکردن تا این بشینه بخونه ولی خودش آدم نیست
یکیم مجبوره بخاطر خانواده اش و رعایتی که نمیکنن تو سرش بزنه 
کاری که میتونی انجام بدی یه اتاقی انباری چیزی گیر بیاری یا حتی یه گوشه دنج و زمانایی که تمرکزت پایینه بری اونجا پنبه تو گوشت بزاری که صداشون کمتر شه، نظم فکریت بهم میخوره آخرش ولی با توجه به حرفایی که زدی یه آدم استرسی هستی که خیلی روی تایم و اینا حساسه واسه همین آرامش نسبی میگیری 

در مورد سوال دومتم بهتره برنامه تو پیش ببری کاری به این که چی پیش میاد نداشته باش، الان بشینی حرف در مورد اون تایم آخر بزنی تایم الانتم از دست دادی
مثلثات حیدری هم نیاز به فرمول نداره فقط مرور روش هاش مهمه مثلا ماه بعدی باید 1 دور روشای حل معادله مثلثاتی و کلا مهمای جزوه شو تایم بزاری مرور کنی مگرنه سر جلسه مثل آدمای گنگ فقط زل میزنی به سوالا هیچی یادت نمیاد از روشاش
همایش و نکته و تستم ریخته تو تمرکزت رو بزار روی مرور کتاب درسی توی زیست و شیمی این ماه های آخر و فیزیک و ریاضیم که با هر کی بری جلو خوبه و بستگی به خودت داره با کی حال میکنی با همون تا ته بخون و تست بزن همایشش رو

----------


## Saturn8

یه چند تا کانال برات فرستادم که نکته وتستا رو رایگان میذارن 
این تنها کمکی بود که میتونستم بکنم سعی کن از جو ناامیدی جامعه دور بشی 
من خودم زیاد وارد جامعه نمیشم اخیرا همه دوروبریام افسرده شدن و روم تاثیر منفی میذارن
تقصیرشون هم نیست واقعا وحشتناکه اوضاع داریم نابود میشیم. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## -Sara-

مادربزرگی کسی نداری که خونشون خلوت باشه بری اونجا
و اگه هم نیست باید کنار بیای باش متاسفانه!
وقتایی که خلوته خونتون بخون مثلا از ۴صبح
به جاش ظهر بخواب

----------


## Zero_Horizon

یه دورانی بود که وضعیت خونه ما هم از جهنم هم بدتر بود
مخلوطی بود از تشنج و اضطراب و تشویش و افسردگی و....
حتی شب تا نصف شب هم صدای ناله وشیون نمیذاشت دو دیقه خوابم ببره
مجبور شدم چند روز برم بالا پشت بوم درس بخونم بعد چند روز هم رفتم کتابخونه حتی بعضی روزا بعدازظهر تا 8 شب میموندم توی مدرسه درس میخوندم
ولی آخر دوباره مجبور شدم توی خونه بخونم
تنها راهی که به فکرم رسید این بود که یه هدفون بخرم و با آهنگ گوش دادن درس بخونم
خلاصه از اون موقع هست که به این روند عادت کردم و بیشتر وقت ها با آهنگ درس میخونم  :Yahoo (1): 

میدونم سخته ولی اگه واقعن تصمیمت برای خوندن جدی باشه شک ندارم که راهش رو پیدا میکنی و انجامش میدی

----------


## Morvarid80

اگه هوای شهرتون خوبه برو روی پشت‌بوم... باور کن خیلی میچسبه یه پشه‌بند بزار یه میز یکم خوراکی ‌.... اگر گرمته از این پنکه ایستاده ها ببر. پشت بوم ما که برق‌کشی داره ...

----------


## Saturn8

> یه دورانی بود که وضعیت خونه ما هم از جهنم هم بدتر بود
> مخلوطی بود از تشنج و اضطراب و تشویش و افسردگی و....
> حتی شب تا نصف شب هم صدای ناله وشیون نمیذاشت دو دیقه خوابم ببره
> مجبور شدم چند روز برم بالا پشت بوم درس بخونم بعد چند روز هم رفتم کتابخونه حتی بعضی روزا بعدازظهر تا 8 شب میموندم توی مدرسه درس میخوندم
> ولی آخر دوباره مجبور شدم توی خونه بخونم
> تنها راهی که به فکرم رسید این بود که یه هدفون بخرم و با آهنگ گوش دادن درس بخونم
> خلاصه از اون موقع هست که به این روند عادت کردم و بیشتر وقت ها با آهنگ درس میخونم 
> 
> میدونم سخته ولی اگه واقعن تصمیمت برای خوندن جدی باشه شک ندارم که راهش رو پیدا میکنی و انجامش میدی



وقتی تجربه ی بچه های انجمنو میخونم مصمم تر میشم برای تلاش کردن بیشتر با تک تک سلولام بهتون افتخار میکنم.

----------


## Mobin.

وضع من از تو ام بدتره . یه هفته قبل کنکور عروسی داداشمه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

خوشبحالت بابا طرف هم درس میخونه هم تو مغازه کار میکنه هم شکست عشقی خورده پشت کنکور هم هست درسخون هم هست
عنوان تاپیکت رو معنی میکنی تا بهتر بتونم کمکت کنم؟ :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن: اینترنتُ تعطیل کن

----------


## Matean

منم دقیقن مث توعم.هروقت میخام شروع کنم یه اتفاقی میوفته.دیگه مطمعن شدم ک نفرینی چیزی روم هست.ولی باید جنگید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## wonshower

[QUOTE=Mysterious;1600151]*نمیتونی بری خونه دوست و اقوام؟
خیلی سخته من پارسال این معضلو داشتم کامل درک میکنم 
بنظرم حتی دو هفته ام طول بکشه همین ۹ ساعتو ادامه بده تا بعد جشن 
فقط سعی کن اعصابتو خورد نکنی بالاخره میگذره*[/QUOTE

خالم همسایمونه ولی نگم ازش بهترهه

----------


## wonshower

> اعصاب خودتو داغون نکن چون فقط بدتر میشه
> منم هزار بلا سرم اومد سال کنکور
> تنها کاری که میتونی بکنی و باید بکنی اینه که تو مواقع شلوغی که نمیشه درس خوند بری و به اونا کمک کنی هم از دست حرفهای بعدشون راحتی و هم اینکه اعصابتم آرومه برای وقتهایی که گیر میاری برای خوندن
> متاسفانه راه حل دیگه ای نداره



مامان وبابام بزرگ فامیلن هر مشکلی ه خونه مراحل میشه، داییم بازنش اختلاف دارهه خونه بحثه،خالم ازشوهرش قهرمیکنه کنگره خونه ما..پارسال دایی هام زمین مادربزرگم به بامداد اومدن خونه مادعوااعتراضم کنی ميگن تودرستوبخون.. بااین وضع صدامونونشنون تاسرکوچه میرهه..ازکل خاندان مون انزجاردارم

----------


## wonshower

> منم دقیقن مث توعم.هروقت میخام شروع کنم یه اتفاقی میوفته.دیگه مطمعن شدم ک نفرینی چیزی روم هست.ولی باید جنگید


منم ارسالی ک کنکوردادم تاالان هرسال يه وضعی اول پلاسکوامسال کرونا

----------


## wonshower

> خوشبحالت بابا طرف هم درس میخونه هم تو مغازه کار میکنه هم شکست عشقی خورده پشت کنکور هم هست درسخون هم هست
> عنوان تاپیکت رو معنی میکنی تا بهتر بتونم کمکت کنم؟
> پ.ن: اینترنتُ تعطیل کن




نت ک نگو ابجیم ماهی يه بارمیادباگوشیش میام،گوشی خودم خاموشه..

خدایش بهونه نمیرم بعضیاکتاب ندارن ولی باورکن وضع من خیلی بدترهه اکثریت مواردبالا روم بودهه..خانواده توقع دارن با اسب بری کره ی ماه ولی حتی يه پرایدم برات. نمیخرن..شکست توهمی داشتم هر4سال یکی آزگزینه هام رفتندخونه بخت منم گفتم به درک

----------


## wonshower

> اگه هوای شهرتون خوبه برو روی پشت‌بوم... باور کن خیلی میچسبه یه پشه‌بند بزار یه میز یکم خوراکی ‌.... اگر گرمته از این پنکه ایستاده ها ببر. پشت بوم ما که برق‌کشی داره ...


خخ همسایمون یکیش خاله، یکیش ام ک نگم الان حرف درست میکنن اصن ایده خوب نبود دم آخر وانی دیگ خطاب میشم

----------


## wonshower

> وضع من از تو ام بدتره . یه هفته قبل کنکور عروسی داداشمه


داداشم اگ به دردبخورباشه يه حرفی يه بارعروسی بگیرشرتوکم کن.. هرروزمیگ تو....حالا میخان عروسی بگیرن ننگ اوره

----------


## wonshower

> *به نشانه اعتراض در عروسی شرکت نکن .*


اتفاقاشیرینی خورانیشون شرکت نکردم پشیمونم نیستم

----------


## wonshower

> یه چند تا کانال برات فرستادم که نکته وتستا رو رایگان میذارن 
> این تنها کمکی بود که میتونستم بکنم سعی کن از جو ناامیدی جامعه دور بشی 
> من خودم زیاد وارد جامعه نمیشم اخیرا همه دوروبریام افسرده شدن و روم تاثیر منفی میذارن
> تقصیرشون هم نیست واقعا وحشتناکه اوضاع داریم نابود میشیم.


ممنون

----------


## wonshower

> مادربزرگی کسی نداری که خونشون خلوت باشه بری اونجا
> و اگه هم نیست باید کنار بیای باش متاسفانه!
> وقتایی که خلوته خونتون بخون مثلا از ۴صبح
> به جاش ظهر بخواب



يه باغ داریم ک خواستم اونجابود برنامه بودولی اونجاچون واسه دایی هامه هرروزاونجان

صبح زودبلندمیشم توهپروتم شبام بعد12چشام میسوزه موندم والا

----------


## wonshower

> خوشبحالت بابا طرف هم درس میخونه هم تو مغازه کار میکنه هم شکست عشقی خورده پشت کنکور هم هست درسخون هم هست
> عنوان تاپیکت رو معنی میکنی تا بهتر بتونم کمکت کنم؟
> پ.ن: اینترنتُ تعطیل کن


عنوان تاپیکم خودم ساختم توی کلمه میشه بدبخت
ولی تویه مفهوم کسی ک فک میکنه یکم زیادی بی تعادله،

----------


## asma80

> سلام دوستان من هرموقع عالی میخونم یهو يه بلایی آزطرف اطرافیانم میادسرم
> امسال ازدواج بردارم. بودک مهرعقدکردند يه هفته ام پرید، آذرماه هم شیرینی خورانی اونجام به زوررسوندم سه ماه هم نابودشد حالا خانواده محترم میخان واسه پسرشون حنابندان بگیرند تو  تیرماه به نظرتون من. الان چیکارکنم میدونید ازاین زورم میاددداداشم امروزی ک عروسی کردهه29آذر يه شبم خونمون نبوده ه کلا وردله خانمشه حالا اعتراض میکنم ميگن به توربطی ندارهه داداششت سخته شه آخه به این خانواده بی منطق چی بایدگفت هیچ دردی ندارن ک من دارم جون میدم حالا هرکی میادمیگ عروسی آقازاده کی!من روانی میشم ازاین هفته هم  رژه درمانی خونمون شروع شده موندم ایناحالشون نیس کروناعه..دوستانی ک ميگن يه شبه باورکنین نیست من سه روزه چون خونمون رفتامده فقط نه ساعت خوندم
> 
> 
> حالا دوستانداینقدرمقدمه چیدم بگم چطورمیتونم مطالعموببرم رو16ساعت؟اصن شدنیه ده؟چیکارکنم کم نیارم؟ بدنم تحلیل نره؟امسال سال چهارممه خداییش دیگ پوکیدم چطورازحاشیه بازه ای رو ک گفتم جبران کنم؟دوروزه درس وحسابی نخوندم..
> 
> 
> سوال دومم من واسه مرورحرکت ودینامیک اول نکته وتست میبینم بعدتست يه هفته زمان میبرهه بااون برنامه ای ک ریختم حدودا یه17مردادتموم میکنم بعدم آزمونهایه جامع به نظرتون زیادکندم؟چیکارکنم خیلی داغون شدم، کلا برنامه هام ریخته.. بین برنامه ای ک ریختم بااین رویدادمزخرف وقفه افتاد؟
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیزواقعا شرایطتون سخته شما نباید جا بزنید و اینکه موفقیت تو این شرایطه که بسیار ارزشمنده
سعی کنید از جوی که باعث ناراحتتیتون میشه دوری کنید و یه گوشه ای از خونتون که کمتر سرو صدا میاد انتخاب کنید و یه هدفونی چیزی بذارید بعد درس بخونید 
براتون آرزوی صبر و موفقیت دارم و خوشحالم که حتی توی شرایط سخت هم به فکر هدفتون هستین این بسیار قابل احترامه 
ولی درمورد سوالتون آزمون های جامع کنکور رو سعی کنید از 20 تیر به بعد شروع کنید تقریبا 36 روز برای سه روز در میان و هفته ی آخر تورق سریع 
البته میتونید دو روز در میان هم این آزمونا رو بزنید در کل به خودتون و سطح درسیتون بستگی داره 
موفق باشید

----------


## WickedSick

اگه بتونی بری خونه یه نفر یا اقلا یه جای ساکت باشه خیلی خوبه.
و اینکه مشکل دارن همه. از کوچیک تا بزرگ مشکل دارن و تو هم مستثنی نیستی. میفهمم که سخته ولی میتونی ادامه بدی اگه واقعا بخوای.
موفق باشی.

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوست عزیزواقعا شرایطتون سخته شما نباید جا بزنید و اینکه موفقیت تو این شرایطه که بسیار ارزشمنده
> سعی کنید از جوی که باعث ناراحتتیتون میشه دوری کنید و یه گوشه ای از خونتون که کمتر سرو صدا میاد انتخاب کنید و یه هدفونی چیزی بذارید بعد درس بخونید 
> براتون آرزوی صبر و موفقیت دارم و خوشحالم که حتی توی شرایط سخت هم به فکر هدفتون هستین این بسیار قابل احترامه 
> ولی درمورد سوالتون آزمون های جامع کنکور رو سعی کنید از 20 تیر به بعد شروع کنید تقریبا 36 روز برای سه روز در میان و هفته ی آخر تورق سریع 
> البته میتونید دو روز در میان هم این آزمونا رو بزنید در کل به خودتون و سطح درسیتون بستگی داره 
> موفق باشید


20تیر مروری تموم نمیشه

----------


## Shah1n

> مامان وبابام بزرگ فامیلن هر مشکلی ه خونه مراحل میشه، داییم بازنش اختلاف دارهه خونه بحثه،خالم ازشوهرش قهرمیکنه کنگره خونه ما..پارسال دایی هام زمین مادربزرگم به بامداد اومدن خونه مادعوااعتراضم کنی ميگن تودرستوبخون.. بااین وضع صدامونونشنون تاسرکوچه میرهه..ازکل خاندان مون انزجاردارم


من علاوه بر این مشکلاتی که تو داری مشکلات دیگه ای هم داشتم و دوبار کنکور دادم با اینکه بار اول چندان دلخواهم نبود اما دیگه یاد گرفتم بار دوم چطور برخورد کنم که روم تاثیر نزاره
تو این جور وقتا باید تمام تلاشتو بکنی اتفاقایی که میفتن رو باکمک کردن هرچه زودتر تموم کنی تا وقت بیشتری برای خودت بخری با بیتفاوت بودن یا اعصاب خوردی فقط وقت بیشتری ازت گرفته میشه

----------


## Matean

اووووف شما چقد بدبختین.فک میکردم وضعیت من بده شماروکه دیدم شکر کردم

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> عنوان تاپیکم خودم ساختم توی کلمه میشه بدبخت
> ولی تویه مفهوم کسی ک فک میکنه یکم زیادی بی تعادله،


دیگه بخون دیگه، اینترنت و درد و دل و نمیدونم کانالای تلگرامی و فیلم اینا به درد نمیخوره، خودتی و خودت، خودتی و کتابات!
بیرون ز تو نیست هر چه در عالم است / از خود بطلب هر آنچه خواهی که تویی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## God_of_war

بنظرم داش حتی اگه عروسی هم نبود کلا یه چیزی هس که ما پشت کنکوری ها اونو بهونه کنیم نخونیم ناموسا چهارسال پشت کنکور دیگه گندش بالا اومده به خانواده هم باید حق داد که جدی نمیگیرنت

----------


## wonshower

> بنظرم داش حتی اگه عروسی هم نبود کلا یه چیزی هس که ما پشت کنکوری ها اونو بهونه کنیم نخونیم ناموسا چهارسال پشت کنکور دیگه گندش بالا اومده به خانواده هم باید حق داد که جدی نمیگیرنت





اونک صددرصدموافقم ...ولی من هرچهارسالو خوندم. خدایش توانم همونقدربود

----------


## high.target

_مشکلاتو همه دارن
زندگی هیچ کس ایده آل نیسسس
بعدم این وض تا تیره درست؟؟؟
تا حنابندون داداشت
خب تا اون موقع بعضی درسایی ک میفهمیو بخون
مثلا زیست خیلی دوس داری میتونی بخونی اونو زیاد بخوننن
از این هندسفری هایی ک میره تو گوش کیپ میشه بزن
ب خودت بقبولون ک این وض هس
من باید بخونم
بعدم بخون
میشه اگ بخای
مبارزه کن باهاش
اونا مگ چی کار میکنن؟
رفت و آمد و خرت و پرت جا ب جا کردن
ببخشدا رسما زحمت میکشن
تو از این زحمتاااا معافی_

----------


## God_of_war

> اونک صددرصدموافقم ...ولی من هرچهارسالو خوندم. خدایش توانم همونقدربود


توان بشر بیشتر از اینه وقتی انقد درس رو دوس داشتی که حاضر بودی تو سرما گرسنگی انواع اقسام مشکلات جا نزنی و بخونی به هدفت میرسی که اکثرمون اینطوری نیستیم با یه تشنگی ساده که میریم دم یخچال میبینی یه پرتغالم برداشتیم داریم اونو میخوریم و درس هم فراموش شده

----------


## prince

سلام دوست عزیز ، شرایط سختی دارید ولی چاره ای جز تلاش نیست. به خاطر کرونا هم متاسفانه کتابخونه و جاهای عمومی زیاد جالب نیست برید ومیخواستم بگم خونه دوستی فامیلی یا آشنایی برید درس بخونید بعدش به ذهنم رسید براتون حتما مقدور نبوده وگرنه این تاپیک رو نمیزدید  :Yahoo (1): 
با توجه به اینکه رشتتون تجربیه و هدفتون احتمالا رشته های مربوط به درمانه باید بدونید هیچ جای این مسیر؛ آسونی وجود نداره و بعضی وقتا برای موفقیت باید غیرممکن هارو ممکن کنید . پس فردا که انشالا قبول بشید و مشغول تحصیل بشید باز هم این مشکلات هست و خواهد بود. خیلی ها هستن از یک طرف فشار کاری دارن از طرف دیگه موعد امتحان رسیده از طرف دیگه زن و بچه رسیدگی نیاز داره و این وسط باید فشار رو تحمل کنن...
همینقدر بدونید تنها نیستید و خیلی ها شرایط شمارو داشتن و دارن و شمارو درک میکنن.
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوست عزیز ، شرایط سختی دارید ولی چاره ای جز تلاش نیست. به خاطر کرونا هم متاسفانه کتابخونه و جاهای عمومی زیاد جالب نیست برید ومیخواستم بگم خونه دوستی فامیلی یا آشنایی برید درس بخونید بعدش به ذهنم رسید براتون حتما مقدور نبوده وگرنه این تاپیک رو نمیزدید 
> با توجه به اینکه رشتتون تجربیه و هدفتون احتمالا رشته های مربوط به درمانه باید بدونید هیچ جای این مسیر؛ آسونی وجود نداره و بعضی وقتا برای موفقیت باید غیرممکن هارو ممکن کنید . پس فردا که انشالا قبول بشید و مشغول تحصیل بشید باز هم این مشکلات هست و خواهد بود. خیلی ها هستن از یک طرف فشار کاری دارن از طرف دیگه موعد امتحان رسیده از طرف دیگه زن و بچه رسیدگی نیاز داره و این وسط باید فشار رو تحمل کنن...
> همینقدر بدونید تنها نیستید و خیلی ها شرایط شمارو داشتن و دارن و شمارو درک میکنن.
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


(☆^ー^☆)

----------


## wext82

> سلام دوستان من هرموقع عالی میخونم یهو يه بلایی آزطرف اطرافیانم میادسرم
> امسال ازدواج بردارم. بودک مهرعقدکردند يه هفته ام پرید، آذرماه هم شیرینی خورانی اونجام به زوررسوندم سه ماه هم نابودشد حالا خانواده محترم میخان واسه پسرشون حنابندان بگیرند تو  تیرماه به نظرتون من. الان چیکارکنم میدونید ازاین زورم میاددداداشم امروزی ک عروسی کردهه29آذر يه شبم خونمون نبوده ه کلا وردله خانمشه حالا اعتراض میکنم ميگن به توربطی ندارهه داداششت سخته شه آخه به این خانواده بی منطق چی بایدگفت هیچ دردی ندارن ک من دارم جون میدم حالا هرکی میادمیگ عروسی آقازاده کی!من روانی میشم ازاین هفته هم  رژه درمانی خونمون شروع شده موندم ایناحالشون نیس کروناعه..دوستانی ک ميگن يه شبه باورکنین نیست من سه روزه چون خونمون رفتامده فقط نه ساعت خوندم
> 
> 
> حالا دوستانداینقدرمقدمه چیدم بگم چطورمیتونم مطالعموببرم رو16ساعت؟اصن شدنیه ده؟چیکارکنم کم نیارم؟ بدنم تحلیل نره؟امسال سال چهارممه خداییش دیگ پوکیدم چطورازحاشیه بازه ای رو ک گفتم جبران کنم؟دوروزه درس وحسابی نخوندم..
> 
> 
> سوال دومم من واسه مرورحرکت ودینامیک اول نکته وتست میبینم بعدتست يه هفته زمان میبرهه بااون برنامه ای ک ریختم حدودا یه17مردادتموم میکنم بعدم آزمونهایه جامع به نظرتون زیادکندم؟چیکارکنم خیلی داغون شدم، کلا برنامه هام ریخته.. بین برنامه ای ک ریختم بااین رویدادمزخرف وقفه افتاد؟
> 
> ...



میتونی موقع عروسی زنگ بزنی پلیس بیان جمعشون کنن  :Yahoo (4):  #انتقام_سخت  :Yahoo (4): 

خب بریم سر اصل مطلب  :Yahoo (21): 
اول اینکه سعی کن اعصابت رو خرد نکنی  :Yahoo (1): 
دوم اینکه اگه سر و صداشون اذیتت میکنه میتونی هدست بزاری...یا هندزفری..هرچیزی که صدا رو کمتر به گوشت میرسونه
چاره دیگه ای نداری...هرکاری باید انجام بدی که موقع درس خوندن حواست پرت نشه
تو انجمن یه تاپیک گفته بود که من در روز 18 ساعت درس میخوندم..پس حتما میشه بیشتر درس خوند...برای اینکه کم نیاری و بدنت تحلیل نره تو خونه یا بیرون خونه ورزش کن

گودلاک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## wonshower

> میتونی موقع عروسی زنگ بزنی پلیس بیان جمعشون کنن  #انتقام_سخت 
> 
> خب بریم سر اصل مطلب 
> اول اینکه سعی کن اعصابت رو خرد نکنی 
> دوم اینکه اگه سر و صداشون اذیتت میکنه میتونی هدست بزاری...یا هندزفری..هرچیزی که صدا رو کمتر به گوشت میرسونه
> چاره دیگه ای نداری...هرکاری باید انجام بدی که موقع درس خوندن حواست پرت نشه
> تو انجمن یه تاپیک گفته بود که من در روز 18 ساعت درس میخوندم..پس حتما میشه بیشتر درس خوند...برای اینکه کم نیاری و بدنت تحلیل نره تو خونه یا بیرون خونه ورزش کن
> 
> گودلاک


ل


۱۸ساعت اخه چطور؟؟؟؟من از۷میخونم تایک شب ۱۲ساعت باکرونومتر

----------


## wext82

> ل
> 
> 
> ۱۸ساعت اخه چطور؟؟؟؟من از۷میخونم تایک شب ۱۲ساعت باکرونومتر


اون 18 ساعت یجور مثال بود...به خاطر اینکه اون فرد تقریبا 4 ماه قبل از کنکور شروع به خوندن کرده بود و تا قبلش صفر بود
12 ساعت هم خوبه استاد  :Yahoo (4):  خیلیا همین رو هم نمیتونن انجام بدن...فکر نکن 12 ساعت چیز کمیه :Yahoo (83): 
هرچی در توانت هست بخون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## کاربر قدرتمند

؟؟

----------

